# New to me RRA Ar 15



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a RRA LAR15 operator III. Dumbest name I have ever heard but a pretty good gun to shoot so far. Need to get sling swivels for coyote and ground hog hunting. Topped with a 3x9 Redfield Revenge scope. Need a different stock, maybe an oldschool a2 stock, for a lack of kick the stock kinda hurts my cheek.... It does pretty good at 100 yards on cheap american eagle ammo..... there are 4 groups plus a few flyers..... sore cheek and cold are no excuses lol.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

looks like it shoots pretty good to me for right out of the box.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got mine Wednesday and shot it today for the first time shoots great!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks good................


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice rifle

i really like RRA rifles

saving up to get one,differant model with a differant stock

does that have the two stage trigger in it?


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I like it! My buddy has a RRA and loves it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like it shoots minute of coyote to me. Going to be some dead yotes in your area.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

According to the website it does, it doesn't feel like any military style trigger I've used, it doesn't have any slack before the final pull on the trigger..... Maybe 2 different things... Oh well lol, the trigger still works great none the less, good clean pull.... I had a sig m400 for a bit but the trigger was complete crap, very gritty feeling. Here is a question is it possible to put an a2 style stock on it? Are the M4 bufer tubes different than the a2?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The buffer well need to be a longer one also but, they are not expensive.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking setup.


----------

